# Service engine soon light



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, Puma is just an individual unique case. That is clear. Appears Tech needed help after he could not diagnose cause for SES Triggering. Replaced module, SCR Module? Any thoughts on that?:dunno:

SELECTIVE CATALYTIC REDUCTION (SCR)






Fan belt we all know about so no big deal there.:thumbup:

How about those SIB's he refers to?:dunno:

Vehicle key reading different from OBCD? Not a biggie for me either.

Roundtrip commute to work and back today, no warnings, no codes triggering. I suppose I'm all good for now.:thumbup:

Hey, what's with FUELLY????


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

For those that spekn de deutsch, an excellent animated video of the SCR Technology and how it works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQaBG9hLsjg&feature=related


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What about for those of us that only speak Texan and Sarcasm?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe,

Actually if you listen carefully you can make out much of the technical jargon in German!

It is just an excellent animated video of how the whole thing works.

So in your case just mute the volume!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good thing I typically have my volume muted anyway, helps avoid me getting confused over fancy words n stuff.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

So, does it appear that the DPF and the SCR are perhaps controlled by the same ECU?

My fault started with the DPF but then they changed out the SCR Module.

The BMW extended maintenance and warranty are looking much more attractive.

I'm at 2 years with 30.5k miles, so right on track to complete 50k before reaching 4 years.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My D's 2nd anniversay was on 21 Nov and it has travelled over 65,000 KM (40,400 Miles) without any major mishap other than the passenger side rear view mirror had to be changed 'cos of grinding sound when open/close.

At this rate the warranty will be over in 4~5 months time.
I did purchase extended warranty to 160,000 KM (100,000 Miles) for 4 years when I bought the D as I knew I was going to be putting a lot of miles on it.

After that extended warranty is over I guess I'll have to decide what to do.
Hopefully the 320D or 535D will make it over by then.

If the D stays trouble free I might keep it since the 335d is unlikely to be available in the F30.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> My D's 2nd anniversay was on 21 Nov and it has travelled over 65,000 KM (40,400 Miles) without any major mishap other than the passenger side rear view mirror had to be changed 'cos of grinding sound when open/close.


That's just a little more than me - I've got nearly 39K and it's anniversary was Nov 2 IIRC. I will be buying an extended warranty - should carry me through 100K. Didn't know we had (almost) twins!

I've had one problem with the SCR injector, and one with the fuel injectors getting un-calibrated. Other than that, normal maintenance.


----------

